# Some of my team m8's in action



## astonlad (Nov 20, 2008)

Some D-TEC/Roleta lads in action

dont blink on this one

YouTube - Roleta BJJ Oldbury

Watch the slams, BJJ and Thai on this one!

YouTube - Roleta BJJ Oldbury


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

that was good at 3.23, the way he managed to gain the guard position despite his opponent being so high up - good stuff from both fighters


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

good use of strikes on the ground, and was impressed with the burst given at the end where they stood up with the clinch. Good fight.


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Enjoyed the second fight, Nice 1.:tuf


----------

